# 4 stars for Non-tippers (lyft only obviously)



## UberPilot06 (Aug 29, 2017)

So, I'm contemplating going through my weeks trips, and rating ALL non-tippers with four stars FOR not tipping.

This is of course after all the pay cuts, and Surge drop off (even though demand is the same).. Obviously the passenger is receiving a lower and lower fee based 100% on the Competition's lower rates...

Yet ONLY the drivers feel the pinch. Only WE loose on the price war.

So.. As I often go an entire day without any tips, I have maintained a 5 Star rating for over a year!

It's time the 200k a year San Franciscans started coughing up at least a Dollar!!

If not? 4 STARS ALL DAY...


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

UberPilot06 said:


> So, I'm contemplating going through my weeks trips, and rating ALL non-tippers with four stars FOR not tipping.
> 
> This is of course after all the pay cuts, and Surge drop off (even though demand is the same).. Obviously the passenger is receiving a lower and lower fee based 100% on the Competition's lower rates...
> 
> ...


If you wanted to make that effort worth your while, why not rate them 3*? That way at least you have the reward of not being matched with that non-tipping pax again, a reward for all that work you put in just trying to spite 'em.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I can only go back for 24 hours on Lyft to change the rating. Of course we all know you can't change it on Uber.

Anyway good luck with your rating plans. Some drivers say they rate 3 star or less on non tippers so they don't get matched with that rider any more. Again that is a Lyft thing.

Personalty I am polite and upbeat and I average 55% of my trips tipped.


----------



## UberPilot06 (Aug 29, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I can only go back for 24 hours on Lyft to change the rating. Of course we all know you can't change it on Uber.
> 
> Anyway good luck with your rating plans. Some drivers say they rate 3 star or less on non tippers so they don't get matched with that rider any more. Again that is a Lyft thing.
> 
> Personalty I am polite and upbeat and I average 55% of my trips tipped.


 Well when I escape San Francisco, I'm planning to Sail around to Galveston and do a season there. Then onto Florida! Sounds fantastic!

I don't know about essentially deleting possible high surge pay trips, over a tip I missed months ago. I have had numerous repeat customers over the years. I could almost guarantee many of THOSE never tipped me!.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberPilot06 said:


> So, I'm contemplating going through my weeks trips, and rating ALL non-tippers with four stars FOR not tipping.
> 
> This is of course after all the pay cuts, and Surge drop off (even though demand is the same).. Obviously the passenger is receiving a lower and lower fee based 100% on the Competition's lower rates...
> 
> ...


And exactly how will they know that 4* was because they didn't tip?


----------

